# My son and daughter-in-law said goodbye to Wally today



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*He was a cutie. They found two masses the day before yesterday. He had quit eating and just drank and peed constantly and lost five pounds in only a few days. One mass was on his spleen and the other on or in his kidney. They operated this morning, but found that they had spread into everything and they couldn't do anything for him. So Wally crossed the bridge earlier today.*


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:smcrylease let your son and daughter in law know I am so sorry, Wally looks like he was such a happy boy, rest in peace baby boy


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your son's and daughter in law's loss  Wally was such an adorable boy.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I am so sorry to read this sad news. Your son and daughter-in-law gave Wally the last gift of love and kindness that they could by letting him go. My heart breaks for them at this sad time. Please let them know we are thinking of them.


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

I'm so sorry, he looks like such a sweet boy. I know they must be heartbroken.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

So sorry Nancy.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I'm so sorry Nancy that they have to go through this. It's so sad.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Aww I'm so sorry Nancy. It truly is a difficult thing to go through. He was a cutie!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh how sad and please extend my heartfelt condolences to your Son and Daughter-in-law. He is now at peace and no more pain and suffering.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

I am so sorry for the loss of Wally.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

So sorry Nancy.:smcry:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I am so very sorry. What a sweet face - he will be missed, I'm sure.


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Thank you so much... I've conveyed everyone's sympathy to Jeff and Leigh and they appreciate it. Jeff says the cats, Sweet Pea and Larry are very quiet and extra cuddly tonight. Jeff said Sweet Pea has been on his lap all afternoon and he says that NEVER happens. I told him that they know. They will grieve just like you and Leigh will.*


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

So sorry for your son and daughter in law. It's so hard to say good bye but a least Wally is not suffering and is running free at the bridge. My heart breaks for them.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I am so sorry, Nancy. Please tell your son and daughter-in-law that my prayers are with them ... I pray they find peace and comfort.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your grandpuppy... He's a cutie... he went to the bridge wrapped in love...


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Oh I an so sorry. These little one sure do get to you. RIP Wally.


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

W..............We all feel your pain:grouphug:

A...............And it will never go away:crying:

L...............Let him rest in peace:amen:

L...............Loved for ever:heart:

Y...............Yes, he is now embraced in God's wings:innocent:







*


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

So sorry


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

OH I am so sorry. He is in a better place and won't have to suffer.


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Tears for Wally and his family. So sorry for your loss. He was Beautiful!! Hope that you can find comfort in knowing that you were there for him when he needed you to let him go to a better place. Run Free Wally


----------



## jbh06751 (May 16, 2014)

I am so sorry. Making the choice to let them go and be out of suffering is so painful for us but is the best thing to do. The real trick is timing it so you're not a day too early or a day too late. Sounds like Wally had wise parents who timed it perfectly and I hope they gain some peace from that.


----------

